# Portabellas!!!!



## hawgheaven (Nov 16, 2007)

I just scored a 5 lb box of Portabella mushrooms from a coworker today... *WOOHOO!!*

I did a search in this forum and found a post by scrollman3... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ght=portabella ... this looks like a great recipe to start with.

Anyone else have any thoughts on recipes for these puppies?


----------



## fat sal (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi there:

Hey!  Love those portobellas!  

I hope this isn't too basic/obvious to mention, but I will anyway.

- Brush with olive oil or butter or a combo of both.
- Sprinkle with kosher salt and coursely ground black pepper.
- Grill over high heat till black streaks appear on both sides.
- Off heat.  Slice into strips.
- Squeeze some lemon juice.  Drizzle a bit more EVOO.  Toss on some minced fresh parsely.  A bit more pepper, if you like.

They're also good sauted in butter, salt, pepper and garlic on stovetop.  Slice them first, of course.

Sal


----------



## ron50 (Nov 16, 2007)

Phil:

I just mop mine with a mix of evoo and balsamic vinegar.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice score Hawhheaven, those are some meaty rooms that are open to a lot of recipes. Enjoy!


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 16, 2007)

That is a nice score, way to go HawgHeaven!


----------



## zapper (Nov 16, 2007)

Lucky you!

Stuffed with just about anything like the seafood dip to even a savory bread crumb stuffing is always good. Sliced for sandwiches w/ maranara and parmesan or on grilled buttered rye with swiss cheese.


I will be hard to go wrong


yummmmmmmmm mushroooooommmmms.......


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas folks... they all sound very yummy!


----------



## vlap (Nov 16, 2007)

Those mushrooms are so meaty you can marinate them with a lil oil and worchestire. S&P. Grill em nice and hot and then treat em like a burger. Very tasty and not a bad way to satisfy any vegetarians.


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks! Yeah, these things are awesome looking... fresh from the mushroom capital of the world (or so the say around here), Avondale, PA.


----------

